
Small Functions Considered Harmful - signa11
https://medium.com/@copyconstruct/small-functions-considered-harmful-91035d316c29
======
tinus_hn
[https://meyerweb.com/eric/comment/chech.html](https://meyerweb.com/eric/comment/chech.html)

‘Considered harmful’ essays considered harmful.

------
Noumenon72
Needs an example. The closest it gets is when you add "function x, function y"
between "function a, function b" and I didn't see why that was bad.

